# Gleaming Kleen: Ford Focus RS500



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from Gleaming Kleen.

Again not another big write up as will let the pictures do the talking:thumb:

This was how car was looking on arrival with just 44 miles on the clock













































Now onto the detail






















































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Lovely work Jay...
Fun these arnt they working in reverse


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top work Jay, quality results :thumb: I looked at one of these recently & the customer had been advised to wash it with Fairy liquid . . .


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic, looks great


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Top work Jay, quality results :thumb: I looked at one of these recently & the customer had been advised to *wash it with Fairy liquid* . . .


Can't think of anything better to wash it with :lol:

Looks stunning Jay, lovely work :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice doesnt seem to have any major flaws


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Great job, and thats an awesome looking car. Is it painted matt or is it a film?


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

That looks fantastic :thumb: 

RS's certainly are 'something different' on the road these days, never mind the even rarer 500s!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

That really does look very good. Nice one jay.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work, I dont envy your customer looking after matt black.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## The Beast (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice work!!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

HornetSting said:


> Great job, and thats an awesome looking car. Is it painted matt or is it a film?


Vinyl film over Panther Black, which is a shame as Panther Black is stunning.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

more to the point whats the crack with the weld point on that exhaust its awful nice job and lovely looking volvo engine :lol:


----------



## andyt13 (May 21, 2009)

great work mate


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Vinyl wraps don't do it for me, but can appreciate the quality of work you put in Jay.:thumb:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks brilliant, one happy owner I bet :thumb:

Rob


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

WOW Jay, that looks amazing. must be hard keeping matt black looking that good?


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Yet another great job!


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Top job as always!
Great Car!


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

Interesting detail. I didn't know you could get special products for vinyl. I would never have known they still could use this much attention to detail and WAX.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

cracking job:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

cracking work ,can't wait to see his other cars :thumb: 


Anthony


----------



## James0911 (Jul 1, 2010)

GSVHammer said:


> Vinyl film over Panther Black, which is a shame as Panther Black is stunning.


IIRC the vinyl has a lifespan of about 5 years. So after that you'd still be left with a stunning PB RS so not too bad lol,


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## wyattski (Jun 19, 2010)

amazing work!


----------



## zatzy.com (Feb 11, 2008)

James0911 said:


> IIRC the vinyl has a lifespan of about 5 years. So after that you'd still be left with a stunning PB RS so not too bad lol,


3M 85 is more like 9 years fella.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work as always


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

zatzy.com said:


> 3M 85 is more like 9 years fella.


Mcs is verticle 5 years and horizontal 3 years.

3m informed me 5 years but I wouldn't think
It will be in any great condition by then.

http://www.foliencenter24.com/aitdownloadablefiles/download/aitfile/aitfile_id/332/


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Heavenly said:


> Lovely work Jay...
> Fun these arnt they working in reverse





slrestoration said:


> Top work Jay, quality results :thumb: I looked at one of these recently & the customer had been advised to wash it with Fairy liquid . . .





Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic, looks great





-tom- said:


> very nice doesnt seem to have any major flaws





MattJ VXR said:


> That looks fantastic :thumb:
> 
> RS's certainly are 'something different' on the road these days, never mind the even rarer 500s!





paddy328 said:


> That really does look very good. Nice one jay.





SimonBash said:


> Nice work, I dont envy your customer looking after matt black.





liam99 said:


> Great work.





The Beast said:


> Nice work!!





andyt13 said:


> great work mate





Gleammachine said:


> Vinyl wraps don't do it for me, but can appreciate the quality of work you put in Jay.:thumb:





rgDetail said:


> Looks brilliant, one happy owner I bet :thumb:
> 
> Rob





Ojai said:


> Yet another great job!





AlexTsinos said:


> Top job as always!
> Great Car!





andrewst500 said:


> cracking job:thumb:





DETAIL said:


> cracking work ,can't wait to see his other cars :thumb:
> 
> Anthony





andye said:


> Great work :thumb:





wyattski said:


> amazing work!





horned yo said:


> stunning work as always





colarado red said:


> Stunning work


Thanks for the comments, greatly appreciated


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

top work there mate


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very very nice


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

Really top work!! Great car!!


----------



## Marchosias (Jan 27, 2011)

WoW :doublesho amazing car and amazing job truly beautiful :thumb::argie:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Stunning!

I did wonder how you would add protect and clean that matt finish.

Chris.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Top work Jay, not done one of these yet.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

i might actually kill for a RS 500 ! great work


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

great work


----------



## pearl_black (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome work....! Looks fantastic


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Niiiiice! Very well done!


----------



## UberCool1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice work there. Can I ask what APC you used in the lance please? 
Cheers:thumb:


----------



## croydesurf (Feb 20, 2010)

Gleamingkleen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from Gleaming Kleen.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Lovely detail and great turnaround. Can I just ask though, how come you used both Best of Show and Opaque wax on the car together?

Regards

Mark


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning..


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Great photos and great work. Top car. :thumb:



croydesurf said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Lovely detail and great turnaround. Can I just ask though, how come you used both Best of Show and Opaque wax on the car together?
> 
> ...


Best of Show for the painted surfaces, Opaque for the Vinyl.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> top work there mate


Cheers Mat



gb270 said:


> Very very nice


thank you



rdig1984 said:


> Really top work!! Great car!!


thanks:thumb:



Marchosias said:


> WoW :doublesho amazing car and amazing job truly beautiful :thumb::argie:


thank you
:thumb:


ChrisJD said:


> Stunning!
> 
> I did wonder how you would add protect and clean that matt finish.
> 
> Chris.


Cheers:thumb:



Perfection Detailing said:


> Top work Jay, not done one of these yet.


Thanks Neil



gargreen7 said:


> i might actually kill for a RS 500 ! great work


Cheers



magpieV6 said:


> great work


thank you magpie



pearl_black said:


> Awesome work....! Looks fantastic


Thanks



Nanolex said:


> Niiiiice! Very well done!





croydesurf said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Lovely detail and great turnaround. Can I just ask though, how come you used both Best of Show and Opaque wax on the car together?
> 
> ...


thanks, Opaque is made for the Vinyl and BOS is made for paint.



tonyy said:


> Stunning..


thanks



amiller said:


> Great photos and great work. Top car. :thumb


thanks mate


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Stunning! Both the work and the car!! :thumb:


----------



## Paul_R (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry for the ancient bump but would someone be able to answer a question regarding the matt wrap. I have an RS500 so I've bought the Swissvax Opaque which comes with a Car Bath Opaque as you're not supposed to use the normal Swissvax car bath on the wrap. Does the same apply to snowfoam, is there a particular snowfoam to use that is wrap-friendly?


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

are matt paintwork cars as hard to look after as the urban myth says?

stunning work buddy


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Stunning, love this car


----------



## Greenouse (Apr 24, 2008)

davec said:


> are matt paintwork cars as hard to look after as the urban myth says?
> 
> stunning work buddy


It's no myth!! They tend to absorb anything oily and they certainly seem to attract a lot of oily fingerprints!! 

And to answer Paul_R's question, I used to use Dodo Juice BTBM on my matt wrap which used to be spot on, so if you are planning on re-applying some Opaque wax then any snow foam would be fine as you won't need be worried about it removing the protection. Just keep it as mild as you can.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Detailed write up and great pics.

A pleasure to view.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Stunning!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very stunning work there, nice results, thanks for posting up.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

These look fantastic, good work really like that one


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice Jay !! outstanding finish !!


----------

